
Ask HN: What is the Best Day to Launch on HN? - artur_makly
Based on historical performance&#x2F;data.
======
billconan
yesterday on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19853813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19853813)

~~~
artur_makly
nice! thank you!

